# Do You Ever Send In The Proxy Votes For A Fund or Stock Company?



## OneEyedDiva (May 4, 2020)

I never do because I don't know who the candidates are from Adam's house cat.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 4, 2020)

Yes I always do.


----------



## Camper6 (May 4, 2020)

The odd time. Not enough shares to make a difference.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 4, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Yes I always do.


Do you research the people or have you already known the backgrounds of some?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2020)

Almost never.

I have completed a form to give permission for the custodian to vote my shares but that was for one specific bank many years ago.


----------



## terry123 (May 4, 2020)

Not enough shares either.


----------



## Pecos (May 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I never do because I don't know who the candidates are from Adam's house cat.


I always send them in, but just to have a little fun I will vote for all the candidates except one or two.
There is no particular reasoning behind which ones I vote against, but maybe it makes them wonder just a bit.

I also vote against most of the executive pay/stock ideas they have to benefit their executives, and I vote for most of the stockholder proposals in support of the environment and ethics (you know the ones they recommend you vote against).

Some of the packages they send out are so thick that it takes some time to dig down to the important stuff.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 4, 2020)

No, never.


----------



## oldmontana (May 4, 2020)

I do not.  I do not even get the big slick copies I got for years. Now I get E-Mail copies that I do not even look at.


----------



## Llynn (May 4, 2020)

Yes I do and I always vote for the officers and proposals that I know the suits don't support.....I know it makes no difference but perhaps I occasionally irritate someone.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 4, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I always send them in, but just to have a little fun I will vote for all the candidates except one or two.
> There is no particular reasoning behind which ones I vote against, but maybe it makes them wonder just a bit.
> 
> I also vote against most of the executive pay/stock ideas they have to benefit their executives, and I vote for most of the stockholder proposals in support of the environment and ethics (you know the ones they recommend you vote against).
> ...


"I also vote against most of the executive pay/stock ideas they have to benefit their executives, and I vote for most of the stockholder proposals in support of the environment and ethics (you know the ones they recommend you vote against)." 
Pecos...you have given me food for thought as to why maybe I should be casting my votes.  Thank you.


----------



## Don M. (May 4, 2020)

I do....for basically the same reasons that I always vote in the Local/State/National elections.  My one vote may not make much difference, but if I Don't vote, I have NO influence over what happens.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 5, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I never do because I don't know who the candidates are from Adam's house cat.


Follow the business you'll begin to recognize board members in particular because they tend to be executives from other companies. So if a company wants a board member from a company that has issues you might to want to keep that executive off the board. 

There is a lot of information in those proxies believe it or not including executive pay. If you see excessive bonuses or pay for a company thats on the verge of bankruptcy vote them out.

Also I always reed the footnotes even though a pain because there is frequently notable information in them.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

I have a couple of organizations that I do.
I also do for my electric company co-op.

Others go in the waste bin.


----------



## sehr alt (May 11, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I never do because I don't know who the candidates are from Adam's house cat.


Yes, I do, but the whole thing has its silliness.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 12, 2020)

I used to before I had a computer,now I vote online
If I recognize a board director's name,don't like the person,I don't vote for him/her


----------



## mathjak107 (May 12, 2020)

never ,... if i own a individual stock it is just a trading vehicle . i dont own it long enough to really take an interest ...

that is the problem today with high frequency trading ... these are just widgets traded in a day


----------

